# Versa Weave Poles



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

Looks like they are headed to Oregon! Thanks!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I hope I know where they are going


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

sammydog said:


> I hope I know where they are going


Ya, you probably do...


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

whoohooo... congrats !


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

DNL2448 said:


> Ya, you probably do...


I was :crossfing!

Woo hooo!!!


----------



## siberteach (Aug 14, 2012)

*versaweave poles*

Hi, I saw your post about versa weave poles. Are they still available?


----------

